# A game of Pool Anyone?



## Julie Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Any of yo buns want to play Pool?







House Rules! and we can play for craisins.


----------



## bunnytoes (May 27, 2008)

No bunny wans to play da pool wit me? I no cheat.


----------



## Jamie (May 31, 2008)

i is your namesss changing? i is confused! i wants to pway, but_* i*_ likes yogurt dwops!


----------



## Julie Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

Sometimes da mommy forgots to log out and I jus type. I wana a play wit you but hate yogurt things. What else you like? nanas? rassins? apple?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 16, 2008)

Sippi here. I will plays wif you guys for anyseen......whats about crasins or rasins? I rely luv nanas too.....i neber tryed ogurt dwops befour. 

Sippi


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 16, 2008)

OOOh i play you for a bowl of da food dat doggy at my house gets for din din cause i likes to go steal his foodies when he isnt lookin. you know wat i talkin bout those big crunchy pellety thingies but they taste like chicky chicken even tho my mommy say im a vegematarian!!!

nemo


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Julie, Winston





here, Mommie hasn't signed me up yet to my own user name so i snuck on hers.

I'd love to play pool with you. I'll bring some Papya Tablets, they are Yummy.

Hey Julie, if we have to PooPoo we can drop them in the corner holes and nobody would ever know. HeeHee

see you soon

Winston

BTW where do you live, i don't know which direction to go whe i leave my house and I don't want to get lost. I'll borrow Daddy's GPS.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 19, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hey Julie, if we have to PooPoo we can drop them in the corner holes and nobody would ever know. HeeHee


:roflmao::clapping:Ha Ha on the Mommeee!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Babii here!

I play pool!.

maybe..

just duck when i go to play...or just run, either or.

i play for anything. dried nana's ?


----------



## fluffnfeathers (Jul 17, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> OOOh i play you for a bowl of da food dat doggy at my house gets for din din cause i likes to go steal his foodies when he isnt lookin. you know wat i talkin bout those big crunchy pellety thingies but they taste like chicky chicken even tho my mommy say im a vegematarian!!!
> 
> nemo



OOOOOOOohhh!!! Yeah! I likes to eat them thingys too! HMM! I would wuv to pway wif you for those. I would wik some cawwots too. Mommy tells me they r good for me, but i don't care, I eat them anyways. I hope I don't scwatch too much cause mommy will fink I have fleas. 

-Lola


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 18, 2008)

its rayne here. i play wif anybunny here. ive never tried craisins afor, but they soundedd good. i agree wif what winston said, nobody would ever know. hehe. thatsa good idea winston. i have a brother named winston. 

rayne


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

wot ar craisins?

Dippy x


----------



## maisy126 (Aug 8, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> wot ar craisins?
> 
> Dippy x



Craisins are dewicious dried...uh, cranburr-whatever. Mom says she can never find zem:X. Oh well, I'll play for dired naners, or pretzels (Mom can't see me eatin them, elses I get in twouble)


----------

